# Glass Railing system for outdoor deck



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I am looking for what to buy:

Can anyone make a recommendation or have experience with glass railing systems for outdoor decks? I am looking for what to buy, of course I would install it myself so easy is not a bad feature <laugh>

I did a little research and can't find much on the topic that is helpful. I didn't see anything at HomeDepot at least not when I did a "glass rail" search.

12×12 deck 2 sides 24 lf - you think it would be simple.

Any info is appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I did a search for glass deck instead of glass railings and i found some that advertise as ease for home owners.

I think I've seem them at Home Depot or Lowes but it was just a glance so I'm not sure.


----------



## tjackson (Aug 21, 2012)

Glass railing are wonderful addition to any home. I think you should use tempered or tinted glass for privacy.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I looked for glass rail systems about 5 years back and it was very expensive, 24 linear ft was about $3000 just for parts. Let us know what you find. I would still be interested in it if it were less expensive.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe this will help you:

http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-Projects/Outdoor-Projects/Decks/Deck-Railing/how-to-build-a-cedar-deck-railing-with-glass/View-All

Glass is the expensive part. If you want metal post and rails, contact a local welder and see how much it'd cost to build frames to hold the glass (also from a local supplier). The last time I priced tempered glass it was fairly reasonable locally compared to internet sources. It came out to essentially a wash because the local taxes were cheaper than the cost of shipping large glass sheets.


----------

